# Can this team win 10 games?



## Wagner2

Look..I don't want to be known as a Bobcat-hater here. In fact, I wish them the best, I like Okafor, Kapono, and Woods. However, let's be honest. This teams starting line-up will look something like this:

PG: Jason Hart
SG: Gerald Wallace
SF: Jason Kapono
PF: Emeka Okafor
C: Melvin Ely or Loren Woods

Can that team honestly win 10 games this season?


----------



## c_dog

Yes it can. Look at flip murray. There are a lot of promising young players that just need to be given a chance.

Okafor is too good not to win 10 games anyway. Guys like Okafor are winners. He'll have a bad season but i see them as a .350 team, which isn't too bad for an expansion team.


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa

I doubt they win more than 10


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Yes it can. Look at flip murray. There are a lot of promising young players that just need to be given a chance.
> 
> Okafor is too good not to win 10 games anyway. Guys like Okafor are winners. He'll have a bad season but i see them as a .350 team, which isn't too bad for an expansion team.


They are going to have it tough. I am not so sure Okafor is going to be the immediate contributor everyone expects. He is going to need time to adjust and he is still pretty mechanical. They are going to struggle scoring and Okafor wont be able to do a lot to help that.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

They will win more than 10 games, They only way a team could lose only that few games a year would be if they called in the season in an attempt to improve draft chances.


----------



## dominikan_balla1

sometimes i honestly think that the bobcats are goin to be the first team ever to go winless in a season (0-82) but then again that seems impossible maybe 8-74...or 12-70


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> They will win more than 10 games, They only way a team could lose only that few games a year would be if they called in the season in an attempt to improve draft chances.


You never know. They are looking pretty bad right now unless a couple of their relatively uknown young guys blow up. But if Orlando can win only 21 games (although it was somewhat a fluke) with Tracy McGrady, Juwan Howard, and Drew Gooden on the team, it is possible Charlotte could win only around 10 games.


----------



## pdogg84

No disrespect here, but how can you call yourself a Bobcats fan if you don't even believe that your team can't win more than 10 games?


----------



## aZn.JuStIcE

yea...i agree with pdogg84...i have seen him on many bobcats boards, as i myself have subscribed to many other boards...if you are a true bobcats fan then u will have faith that they can win at least 10 games


----------



## pdogg84

> Originally posted by <b>aZn.JuStIcE</b>!
> yea...i agree with pdogg84...i have seen him on many bobcats boards, as i myself have subscribed to many other boards...if you are a true bobcats fan then u will have faith that they can win at least 10 games


Thanks for backing me up dude. I was expecting flamenation.


----------



## Slasher

I don't know if you guys remember this but the Raptors had this lineup heading into the 1995-96 season:

PG Damon Stoudamire
SG Alvin Robertson
SF Tracy Murray
PF Carlos Rogers
C Zan Tabak


Now, we don't know the final Bobcats' roster so I cannot say its better or worse than the Raptors' was, but I know that they'll bust their tail off with effort. And a young team with effort ought to win at least 20 games. My prediction is that they'll win 28 games.


----------



## texan

I predict they win around 18-24 games. Gerald Wallace should have a breakout year and Okafor should contribute right away(numbers around 12-8-2). They are a young, determined team that will go out there and stick it to every team they play. They will def. win mor than 10 games.


----------



## Matiz

That's even a question? 
they'll win more than 20 imo, after they'll sign some free agents...


----------



## pdogg84

> Originally posted by <b>PacerMan</b>!
> If Tracy McGrady and scrubs barely reached the 20 mark, then how are Emeka Okafor and scrubs going to? Think about it. This isn't like the NFL and the Houston Texans first year where they could just out-work everyone. The NBA is a league where talent rules all


McGrady is greedy and self-centered. We don't have any players like that on our team. McGrady wants to go out and score 35 and 40 points everynight. I've seen games where he would try to do that and they would lose a lot of times.


----------



## texan

Gerald Wallace will be after this year.


----------



## whiterhino

i don't see them winning more than 10, not in this league. That said I think Brandon Hunter could be a good rebounder for you guys and help Emeka on the boards.


----------



## pdogg84

No disrespect to nay members on this thread, but this board is for Bobcat fans. If you're not a fan, then don't come here. Some1 that doubts that they can win 10 or more games out of an 82 game season shouldn't be here.  :upset:


----------



## aZn.JuStIcE

:grinning: im wit pdogg84!

non-bobcat fans...GET OUT! :upset: :devil: :angel: :laugh:


----------



## HeinzGuderian

How many games did the expansion grizzlise and raptors win their first years?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

I peg them to win anywhere from 15-18 games. If you look at the history of expansion teams, at www.basketballreference.com, the teams have always done better than expected and usually get around 15 to 20 wins. If you look at their rosters and their minute leaders, they had similar talent as the Bobcats and usually worse.

In 1988, Miami had 15 wins, the Hornets had 20. In '89 the Magic had 18 wins. In '95, the Grizzlies won 15, the Raptors won 21.

The Cats' roster does not look that bad when compared to other expansion teams -- the other teams often had a few over-the-hill guys and a so-so pick. The Bobcats at least have a more solid initial pick to work with than these other teams.

For example, Toronto's first pick was Damon Stoudamire. Vancouver had Bryant "Big Country" Reeves. Charlotte had Rex Chapman. Orlando had Nick Anderson. Miami had Seikaly.

All of these guys were decent, but I don't think any of them had the possible franchise potential that Okafor has.

The reason why I kind of low-balled them though in comparison to the other teams out there is due to the fact that those other expansions had at least another team to share their misery. Also, it seems alot of last season's cellar dwelling teams haven't gotten any worse and most should be better. If the Bobcats had come in last season I'd think they would have better chances.


----------



## Tigerfan_2002

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Yes it can. Look at flip murray. There are a lot of promising young players that just need to be given a chance.
> 
> Okafor is too good not to win 10 games anyway. Guys like Okafor are winners. He'll have a bad season but i see them as a .350 team, which isn't too bad for an expansion team.


No way they are a .350 team their first season. That would be 29 wins. The grizzlies didn't accomplish that until this past season and theres no way the team they have now is better than the Grizzlies two seasons ago that only won 28.


----------



## pdogg84

> Originally posted by <b>Tigerfan_2002</b>!
> 
> 
> No way they are a .350 team their first season. That would be 29 wins. The grizzlies didn't accomplish that until this past season and theres no way the team they have now is better than the Grizzlies two seasons ago that only won 28.


Get the **** off of here.


----------



## Joker

well, for one Loren Woods is a Raptor.. not that it makes a difference anyways.

if the bobcats want to win 20+ games, they should sign jerry sloan as the head coach.

he lead a team whose combined starting lineup's salaries was less than the MLE to 2 games shy of the playoffs in the West.


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> No disrespect to nay members on this thread, but this board is for Bobcat fans. If you're not a fan, then don't come here. Some1 that doubts that they can win 10 or more games out of an 82 game season shouldn't be here.  :upset:


fizer white barry best....etc

ok bobcats sign some guys. lots of them would do one year deals. Do things like that. And this thread wouldnt exist. The bobcats are being so stingy that I think (like them or not) they are setting themselves up to set some awfully bad records in the NBA.


----------



## pdogg84

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> fizer white barry best....etc
> 
> ok bobcats sign some guys. lots of them would do one year deals. Do things like that. And this thread wouldnt exist. The bobcats are being so stingy that I think (like them or not) they are setting themselves up to set some awfully bad records in the NBA.


How would you feel if I come to your board and trash your nuggets? You wouldn't like that, would you? Then respect the Charlotte fans and stop downing our team.


----------



## Ballscientist

> Originally posted by <b>Wagner2</b>!
> Look..I don't want to be known as a Bobcat-hater here. In fact, I wish them the best, I like Okafor, Kapono, and Woods. However, let's be honest. This teams starting line-up will look something like this:
> 
> PG: Jason Hart
> SG: Gerald Wallace
> SF: Jason Kapono
> PF: Emeka Okafor
> C: Melvin Ely or Loren Woods
> 
> Can that team honestly win 10 games this season?


East is weak. they have a chance to win 29 games, playoff prone.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Wagner2</b>!
> Look..I don't want to be known as a Bobcat-hater here. In fact, I wish them the best, I like Okafor, Kapono, and Woods. However, let's be honest. This teams starting line-up will look something like this:
> 
> PG: Jason Hart
> SG: Gerald Wallace
> SF: Jason Kapono
> PF: Emeka Okafor
> C: Melvin Ely or Loren Woods
> 
> Can that team honestly win 10 games this season?


YES they can maybe with 10 Okafor great games


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Re: Can this team win 10 games?*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> East is weak. they have a chance to win 29 games, playoff prone.


Thats crazy not even close


----------



## Kuskid

> Originally posted by <b>PacerMan</b>!
> If Tracy McGrady and scrubs barely reached the 20 mark, then how are Emeka Okafor and scrubs going to? Think about it. This isn't like the NFL and the Houston Texans first year where they could just out-work everyone. The NBA is a league where talent rules all


Which would explain the Lakers sweeping the overmatched Detroit Pitons in the NBA Fin... wait never mind, the Pistons didn't have near the talent of the lakers, and beat them for the championship in 5 games.


----------



## X-Factor

You are just an idiot if you think the bobcats wont win ten games. the only way that would happen is if they became a football team.... any way I give the bobcats 20 wins, LOOK AT THERE DIVISION. uh oh not the magic and the hawks!  Plus the bobcats know they arent going to be contending even in the east. they are playing for pride with a bunch of young guns. thats a recipe for success. The young guys want to prove themselves in the leauge and will play all out day in and day out, only if just playing to boost up there trade value and maybe get traded to a power house for the present. If this squad sticks together and plays together, and get to know each others style of play, I give them a championship in 10-15 years.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Yeah it's gonna be a tough season for the Bobcats, but I mean c'mon 10 games? IMO they should at least win 15. Everyone on the team wants to prove themselves, so there's gonna be _some_ motivation to win. They may not have the most talented players in the L, but they have some decent ones waiting to break out. Okafor and Wallace will most likely be their main players, along with Kapono, House, and Knight. They're gonna try to win, but it's obvious that they won't be a 30 win team. They're gonna aim for a high draft pick for themselves, plus they also have plenty of picks owed to them (Andriuskevicius, Paul, Petro, Felton are just some names to consider for next year). They have a lot of capspace, so they're gonna try to pick up some nice players in FA. The future could look nice for the Bobcats, but it's gonna be a long season this year. I predict 15-20 wins for the Bobcats this season.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*BOLD PREDICTION* 

The Charlotte Bobcats will win 22 games.


----------



## X-Factor

Thats why you make bold predictions! If your right your a genius. If your wrong no one cares, because it's not really supposed right.


----------



## Yao Mania

Grizzlies had a bunch of scrubs and Bryant Reeves their first season. Bobcats have a bunch of scrubs and Emeka Okafor their first season. I think Bobcats will be fine... 18 wins


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs

they will be close to the 8th seed


----------



## SoCalfan21

they will go 2-80 and the 2 wins will be by the opposing team not showing up


----------



## pdogg84

SoCalfan21, It's people like you that scre up boards with non believers   :no:


----------



## X-Factor

I am with pdogg84 on this state your opinion but don't be harsh about it. Especially if you are in that teams forum!


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> 
> How would you feel if I come to your board and trash your nuggets? You wouldn't like that, would you? Then respect the Charlotte fans and stop downing our team.


if you guys were fielding a team I wouldnt have said it. People talk trash on the Nuggets all the time. They have no respect for our new frontcourt. I understand that. But I do think Bickerstaff is taking advantage of the fans this year. The team could look a lot better and still have future financial flexibility. Thats all I'm saying. Seriously though? Worst case senerio. Okafor has that reoccuring injury that cost hims a lot of games. Thats why I understand how this thread could come about. You gotta admit its possible you guys could be setting the wrong kind of records this year. I'm not hating. I'm just looking at the roster so far.


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> I am with pdogg84 on this state your opinion but don't be harsh about it. Especially if you are in that teams forum!


yea makes some sense. But I think you all should be ticked at bickerstaff. Pdog. Do you believe in Magic? And I hope you do youll always have a friend wearing big red shoes.


----------



## JNice

I don't think only 10 wins is totally inconceivable, but it is unlikely. You really don't know. Look at what that Orlando team did a few years back led by Darrel Armstrong. That was a pretty crappy team, but they really played as a *team* and every guy there knew his role and knew he was fighting for a future contract for another team and they just missed the playoffs, I think by 1 game.


----------



## Joker

hart, house, wallace, certainly okafor should have breakout seasons, i expect bobcats to win somewhere between 18 and 22 games. could win much more though, i won't be too surpised...

sorry, but the hawks or the magic don't look much better.

if the olympics, the pistons winning it all, or the grillies, jazz, and bucks performances do not not teach that nba is 70% teamwork at least, what will?


----------



## pdogg84

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> yea makes some sense. But I think you all should be ticked at bickerstaff. Pdog. Do you believe in Magic? And I hope you do youll always have a friend wearing big red shoes.


No i don't beleve in Magic, but I do believe that if you are questioning whether the team wins 10 games out of an 82 game season, then you should not be on that teams' foum. You are not a fan, so you should not be here.


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> You are not a fan, so you should not be here.


I am a fan of basketball. And a critic of people that run these teams. As for the Bobcats not being successful next year. If Okafor has a good back and plays 82 games then you should be in good shape. If his back has some problems I think the Bobcats are in serious serious trouble. I'm sorry but if your shooting is Kapono and Steve (the has been) Smith. You're team is nasty and the GM isnt giving you a fair shake. Use some of that money and sign 3 players to guaranteed one year deals and I'll shut up bickerstaff. Sign Rodney White Marcus Fizer and Keon Clarke. Then go overseas and get Ed Cota. And I'll shut up and say you did what you could while still preserving future cap space.

Adding travis best wouldnt hurt either


----------



## pdogg84

My opinion is if you are gonna criticize the Bobcats, don't come to their forum and do it. BTW, since when has an expansion team been great their first year. You have to think outside of the box.


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> My opinion is if you are gonna criticize the Bobcats, don't come to their forum and do it. BTW, since when has an expansion team been great their first year. You have to think outside of the box.


the bobcats would have to do something seriously wrong to be criticized their first year in the league. As far as criticizing goes. you should go in some other forums because fans criticize their own teams. Fact of the matter is the Bobcats have cap space and they could sign some players to one year deals so when they have a full cap in the future it still all would be free to spend. The point is the Bobcats havent gone after even a Vet point guard like Best for the league min. So yes I'm criticizing them. And Id pick Walker and Harrington to kick the bobcats *** any day of the week. Am I stupid enough to say the bobcats definitely wont win ten games? Hell no. But I am smart enough to say that you have no guarantees of winning jack **** if Okafor is injured throughout the year.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> C Zan Tabak


LMAO!!!! :laugh:


----------

